# Can anyone please ?



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all im failry new here , im looking for anyone in the south wales are to do a full outside job on my 407 . It does have a few swirl marks from the car wash (previous owner) so over to you .

Would like to wait around and watch and learn if possible also .


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Where in south wales are you m8 ?


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Down near Rhoose airport .


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

hi capriman :wave:

do you have a capri by any chance

i got this one tucked away


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

cosmo said:


> hi capriman :wave:
> 
> do you have a capri by any chance
> 
> i got this one tucked away


Oh my god Paul , give me give me !!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh how do I know your Paul your thinking now ! LOL .


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

im lost


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

no i aint
its mike


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

so what is it that you want to clean   

vectra taxi 
or the
mondeo taxi
or the
407 taxi

:wall:


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

407 but not a taxi thankyou very much !


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh we live near Llantwit Major now in the sticks !


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

this says capri 280 :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.vectra-c.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7097

so im lost as to who you are as the person i thought you
were did'nt have one


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes we had a Capri 280 but that after I seperated from the then club . You knew what it was getting like , so just enjoyed the car without the regional club . Yes I am the guy your thinking of , I THINK !!!

Started of with a grey 1.6LS , then a laquer red special which you knew about , then had a mint 1.6 laser , and finally had a 280 brooklands .


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I would be happy to do it for you m8, PM me if your interested.

Cheers
Scud


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

my be parting company with it this year after 17 years  

its been stored in a carcoon in a heated garage since oct 97

but i need the space for something else now 

ps knew it was you all along, and was winding you up with the 280 thread.

how you all keeping then


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Are you selling A2AMY capri , pm me a price right now !


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Scud said:


> I would be happy to do it for you m8, PM me if your interested.
> 
> Cheers
> Scud


Thanks mate maybe you could give me a rough idea to cost , and of course your location .


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

caprimanuk said:


> Are you selling A2AMY capri , pm me a price right now !


car will be for sale but not the plate :thumb:


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh our AMY (daughter) wants it . Never mind , price on the car then Paul please .


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

caprimanuk said:


> Oh our AMY (daughter) wants it . Never mind , price on the car then Paul please .


just about every one i know has seen it since i put it in storage
but only in the garage. it has'nt seen rain for 13 years :lol:


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Incredible , you know if I had some sort of big money spare that would be MY car ! 

You know the 1st time I saw it at a Penarth show I fell for it , its a credit to you Paul really it is !

So you have a Mundeo now do you , oh well not everyones perfect ! LOL .


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

caprimanuk said:


> Incredible , you know if I had some sort of big money spare that would be MY car !
> 
> You know the 1st time I saw it at a Penarth show I fell for it , its a credit to you Paul really it is !
> 
> So you have a Mundeo now do you , oh well not everyones perfect ! LOL .


sure do but sadly i dont use much of that either 

only did 3k in it last year

but i love it as its lazy just like me :lol:


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Paul any chance on coming up to see the Capri , we will being going on holidays soon to the Maldives for three weeks so before then would be great . We are going away in two weeks time .

I know our daughter would love to see it , especially with her name on it . As you may remember our Amy was only about 2 years old at the time we showed our Capri , she would be amazed to see your Capri . Over to you big man .


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

tell you what...... i'm going to be digging it out soon as my daughter Amy got her driving test coming up soon and when she passes it i told her she can take it out for a blast so i'll let you know, how's that :thumb:


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

cosmo said:


> tell you what...... i'm going to be digging it out soon as my daughter Amy got her driving test coming up soon and when she passes it i told her she can take it out for a blast so i'll let you know, how's that :thumb:


Just you make sure you do , or Ill come up there and hunt you down !:wave:

I still have contacts in Ford you know , so they will tell me where you are if im lucky that is !


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

have you still got my no


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: im well sorted for contacts in fords mike

my mrs works there

which means loads of hard to get parts come my way 

also handy for cars too


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

No mate havnt had your tel. number for about 10 years now . We have had one hell of a roller coaster in our life , one being wifey fell in work ( compo is very nice) and has now got three steel plates in her spine .Shes getting back to normal now , but its been hell hence not really kept in touch with anyone to be honest .

Been to a couple of shows as a spectator but due to her condition havnt been able to stay long at any .

Its only the past couple of weeks we are now getting back on par , hence the well deserved holiday to paradise soon !


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

And received kind sir , why you want me to phone you ?

:lol: You missing me :wave:


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Email sent to you


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

You have PM


----------

